# Lost a betta



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

today hasn't been a good day for me aquatically. lost one of my betta, my own fault. moved him into a new tank 3 weeks ago, seemed to adjust fine but i haven't had much time to spend lookining at him.... noticed fungus growing on him the other day so i did a 25% water change then added some aquarium salt and tetra fungus guard. seemed to be okay before i went to sleep, swimming and even ate a little flakes but the fungus didn't look too promising and nothing immediate happened from the meds.

when i got up this morning ph had risen to 8 - gah! another 20% water change, went to work, sadly he was gone when i got home

anyone know how this kind of fungus occurs? did i stress betta out with the move? new tank was a 5G, had gravel from another active tank but no filter, i just did frequent water changes. no other occupants. feel bad about this loss, want to learn for next time. just wish i had noticed it sooner :/


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss  Losing a betta is really sad, I love these guys 
Your tank sounds good to me. How frequent were the water change? Once a week should have been enough with just a single betta. Any plants? Was the setup different from the other one? I know they can get fungus and similar when stressed for some reason. Not that I see a reason though 

I wonder what made the Ph go up? That happened to me as well around 3-4 weeks of starting a new betta tank, there was no apparent reason and I still don't know what cause it. I know my betta had some ripped fins, etc. at that time, but I though it was because the tank was relatively new.

Sorry, I can't really help. I am just very sorry


----------

